# Winstrol while bulking?



## juicespringsteen (Mar 5, 2012)

What is your opinion of using winstrol while bulking? Would it serve any benefit as an addition to a susp/test-e/deca cycle? Ive read about its effects on SHBG and increasing the efficiency of testosterone and the obvious strength increases. What are your opinions? Previous experiences?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't like running winny at all to be honest, but more so when bulking.  I lift a lot of weights, with a lot of weight on them.  Winny dries me out to the point where I feel like the Tin man in the Wizard of Oz.  It dries me out to the point where I can not complete my scheduled bulking workout.  There are far better options than winny, IMHO.  If you can't work out correctly with the stuff, it helps defeat the purpose of using it in the first place.  I swim daily, and when I hit the winny...I have to cut my laps in half because of the pain all over my body.  No thanks....I'd look at mast, var, tbol, etc. instead. 




/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 5, 2012)

this^


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> What is your opinion of using winstrol while bulking? Would it serve any benefit as an addition to a susp/test-e/deca cycle? Ive read about its effects on SHBG and increasing the efficiency of testosterone and the obvious strength increases. What are your opinions? Previous experiences?



Some people seem a lot more sensitive to its drying effects than others. If you aren't one of those people, it's a great compound for lean mass gains (and synergizes well with something "dirtier"). The SHBG effects are also well-noted.

If it doesn't dry you out like a desert, go for it.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 6, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> What is your opinion of using winstrol while bulking? Would it serve any benefit as an addition to a susp/test-e/deca cycle? Ive read about its effects on SHBG and increasing the efficiency of testosterone and the obvious strength increases. What are your opinions? Previous experiences?



Testo is generally used as a bulking steroid due to its strong character and estrogen conversion.

The effect of win is usually additive, not inhibitive, with testo based drugs. Of course, I can't account for how everyone will respond. Dianabol and Winstrol are sometimes used - that's an old stack you'd sometimes see years ago with those that hated needles. But, of course, it is much better to use a non-methylated injectable than another liver toxic orals. Adding one on the other could just compound issues such as liver enzyme elevations and HDL suppression. Some do it, though.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 6, 2012)

liver is already under enough stress when bulking. no need to make it worse with winny


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 6, 2012)

I've thrown in Winny the last 5 weeks of a bulker a couple times and absolutely loved it. I took proper joint supplementation and i felt that it REALLY solidified my gains and gave me a hard vascular look though i was still swole. Like Squigader said everyone reacts different and Winny doesn't bother me as much as others. Some say Winny over Var some say the opposite. I would run Var at the end of a cutter but if the sides aren't too much Winny is perfect for the end of a bulker. IMO


----------



## gamma (Mar 7, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> liver is already under enough stress when bulking. no need to make it worse with winny



I guess it all depends how your body process's stuff , I know I cant  even take Tylenol with my liver enzymes getting elevated. The only real way to know is do blood work during to see where ur at to truly know how you body is acting to the chems.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> What is your opinion of using winstrol while bulking? Would it serve any benefit as an addition to a susp/test-e/deca cycle? Ive read about its effects on SHBG and increasing the efficiency of testosterone and the obvious strength increases. What are your opinions? Previous experiences?


 

It's not really made for the purpose you want to use it.  There are better options.


----------

